# BLASC Download ist defekt!



## Trollzacker (25. November 2007)

Hallo,
ich musste neuelichs meine Festpaltte komplett löschen und habe dabei natürlich alle Daten gelöscht, wie auch alle Addons. Ich habe mir vorher alles aufgeschrieben, welche ich habe und habe mir diese inzwischen auch wieder installiert und die funktionieren auch soweit. 
Nur der BlascCrafter (Blasc2) funktioniert nicht, wenn ich ihn nachdem Download installieren will, sind die ersten Schritte ganz normal, sobald er anfängt dauert es keine 5 sec. und er ist fertig und wirft die Meldung aus " Update ist beendet! ". Mir bringt das Update ja nix, wenn ich Blasc2 gar nicht habe, überprüft doch mal welche Datei Ihr zum Dowload da anghängt habt, dieses Problem habe ich jetzt mitttlerweile seit knapp 4 Wochen.

Ich würde gerne, meine Chars mal wieder aktualisiert sehen.

Trollzacker


----------



## Glutamat (10. Januar 2008)

Ja, ich habe fast das selbe Problem, wenn ich nach dem Download es installieren mag, macht er bei der Ausführung von Istallierung nicht mehr weiter


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2008)

Also, zur Erläuterung BLASCrafter ist nicht das Tool das Ihr verwendet, sondern ein zusätzliches Addon, das mit BLASC2 mitgeliefert wird. Solche Topics führen also bei Support-Anfragen zu Verwirrungen.

Wenn du formatiert und dein System neu aufgesetzt hast, kann es unter Umständen sein, das deine möglicherweise vorhandene Firewall wieder auf Null steht - d.h.: Das BLASC2, bzw. das Setup keine Verbindungen mehr aufbauen darf, bis du es zulässt.


----------



## Glutamat (11. Januar 2008)

naja meine Firewall fragt mich immer ob ich es zulassen mag oder nicht un ich hab es immer Erlaubt... 
trozdem regt sich nix... =((((


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2008)

Glutamat schrieb:


> naja meine Firewall fragt mich immer ob ich es zulassen mag oder nicht un ich hab es immer Erlaubt...
> trozdem regt sich nix... =((((



Die Firewall fragt das bei jedem Verbindungsversuch? Kannst du die Verbindung nicht einmalig endgültig zulassen?


----------



## Neotrion (12. Januar 2008)

ich musste den Blasc auch löschen und wenn ich ihn wieder downloaden will kommt nach paar sekunden das:

jetzt hab ich nochmal probiert zudownloaden und jetzt kommt so ein Loaderpatch und da steht folgende:

zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
suche Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
Anwendung wird beendet
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Profile\Michael\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen


(sry) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdeath (12. Januar 2008)

> ich musste den Blasc auch löschen und wenn ich ihn wieder downloaden will kommt nach paar sekunden das:
> 
> jetzt hab ich nochmal probiert zudownloaden und jetzt kommt so ein Loaderpatch und da steht folgende:
> 
> ...



Hab das selbe Problem gehabt. Hab dann über die Windowssuche nach Blasc- und Buffedordnern gesucht und die gefunden gelöscht, danach hab ich Blasc2 normal installieren können.

mfg
Darkdeath


----------



## Jácks (13. Januar 2008)

Hallo leute,
ich habe vor 3 Tagen einen neuen PC bekommen,habe WoW,TBC und co installiert,und wollte jetzt blasc installieren.
So ich bin auf buffed gegangen,blasc 2 downloaden,habe das setup angeklickt und das erste was kommt ist das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habt ihr dazu ne erklärung?

MfG Jacks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minorus (14. Januar 2008)

Bei mir besteht das gleiche Problem mit dem Loaderpatch und der .part-Datei. Allerdings kann ich diese Löschen, so oft ich will, beim Start vom Loaderpatch erscheint jedesmal die gleiche Meldung. Auch das Ausführen als Administrator (unter Vista) ergibt dann lediglich diese Fehlermeldung (die mit <--- markierte Datei ist im fraglichen Ordner vorhanden):

suche Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part  <------
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen
Datei C:\Users\Gerrit\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
Versuche C:\Users\Gerrit\Downloads\ BlascLoader.exe zu löschen

Ich konnte das Problem dann umgehen, indem ich das ".part" gelöscht habe und die .exe dann gestartet habe.  Die Dateien wurden dann alle in das Temp-Verzeichnis entpackt. Anschließend noch verschieben in das richtige Verzeichnis und voila, es funktionierte.


----------



## Regnor (15. Januar 2008)

Servus,

könnt ihr mir kurz sagen welches Windows Betriebssystem ihr verwendet? Damit könnte ich die Fehlerquelle schon gut eingrenzen.

Gruß Matze


----------



## Darkdeath (15. Januar 2008)

Windows XP Profesional SP2


----------



## Regnor (15. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Hallo leute,
> ich habe vor 3 Tagen einen neuen PC bekommen,habe WoW,TBC und co installiert,und wollte jetzt blasc installieren.
> So ich bin auf buffed gegangen,blasc 2 downloaden,habe das setup angeklickt und das erste was kommt ist das hier:
> 
> ...



Servus Jácks,

du hattest auf den Rechner noch kein BLASC installiert oder?

Gruß Matze


----------



## Regnor (15. Januar 2008)

Darkdeath schrieb:


> Windows XP Profesional SP2



hmm,ich hätte vermutet das es ein Vista Problem ist, hmmpf...

Das Problem hier ist das der Patcher aus irgendwelchen Gründen die alte BlascLoader.exe nicht löschen kann.
Ich werd für diesen Fall noch die möglichkeit einbauen das das Programm dann auf das manuelle löschen der Datei wartet und dann richtig fortfährt.

Gruß Matze


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (15. Januar 2008)

So, da in den anderen Thread ja anscheinend keiner mehr reinschaut poste ich ma hier!

Also ich habe auch das Problem das ich nicht installieren kann Blasc war aber schonmal installiert.


> Jo, wollte Blasc neu draufmachen aber immer wenn man installieren will kommt:
> 
> "Invalid XML Element: Erroneous end of tag, expecting </Char> but </> found."
> 
> ...


----------



## Regnor (15. Januar 2008)

venator_mal schrieb:


> So, da in den anderen Thread ja anscheinend keiner mehr reinschaut poste ich ma hier!
> 
> Also ich habe auch das Problem das ich nicht installieren kann Blasc war aber schonmal installiert.



Wenn du BLASC neu installieren willst und diese Fehlermeldung erscheint, dann schau mal ob in diesem Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\" ein buffed Ordner ist. Wenn ja, dann lösche diesen bitte und versuch BLASC ganz normal zu installieren.

Gruß Matze


----------



## venator_mal'ganis (15. Januar 2008)

Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hat geklappt, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jagtus (15. Januar 2008)

hallo 
Leider muss ich mitteilen das die installlations routine mau ist.
1. installation nach wow und system neu install verläuft fehlerhaft (firewall ist frei)
2. da fehlerhaft und kein eintrag in deinstall von hand geloescht.
3. 2 Versucht blockt wegen fehler: Datei c:doc...configs\localdirs.xml kann nicht geöfnet werden system kann datei nicht finden.
Warum bietet ihr nicht installations datei mit allen daten an sonder last einteil online abrufen.
Es ist doch besser sauber zuinstallieren mit allen daten und wenn der erste start erfolgt kann geupt werden wenn neue daten da sind. bis dahin hat mann zu min firewall oder andere blocker freigeschaltet.


----------



## Jácks (15. Januar 2008)

sry hab länger nicht mehr rein geschaut...nein ich hatte blasc noch nicht installiert


----------



## Glutamat (19. Januar 2008)

Ja, das problem ist bei mir

siehe  Forum von Buffed -> "Problem mit Blascrafter"

Das auch nach mehreren versuchen un Dateien von Buffed oder Blasc Ordnern Löschen
dieser fehler kommt...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jerry-b (30. Januar 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> Wenn du BLASC neu installieren willst und diese Fehlermeldung erscheint, dann schau mal ob in diesem Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\" ein buffed Ordner ist. Wenn ja, dann lösche diesen bitte und versuch BLASC ganz normal zu installieren.
> 
> Gruß Matze




Jup, das wars - danke!


----------



## fortuneNext (30. Januar 2008)

Also ich hab das selbe Problem. Es kommt nur ein Update und anschließend



> zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
> Anwendung wird beendet
> suche Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Tim\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
> Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Tim\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
> ...


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Also ich hab das selbe Problem. Es kommt nur ein Update und anschließend



Lösch die Datei BlascLoader.exe manuell aus dem Verzeichnis
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Tim\Desktop\Download\


----------



## fortuneNext (30. Januar 2008)

Hm, da gibts garkeine Datei die so heisst :-| da gibts nur den loaderpatch.exe, wenn ich den lösche erstellt der die beim nächsten installationsstart wieder.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Hm, da gibts garkeine Datei die so heisst :-| da gibts nur den loaderpatch.exe, wenn ich den lösche erstellt der die beim nächsten installationsstart wieder.



Loaderpatch.exe liegt im Download-Verzeichnis? Was hast du für BLASC für einen Installations-Pfad angegeben?


----------



## Ash (31. Januar 2008)

Da mein Rechner kaputt war musst ich einige Teile austauschen. Da Blasc nicht mehr lief habe ich es runter geworfen und wollte es neu installieren. Aber statt es mir zu installieren läd mir der client immer nur "loaderpatch" auf die Festplatte runter, als wenn mir nur das letzte update fehlen würde.

Jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte oder wie ich es hinbekomme Blasc doch noch neu zu installieren?

Mfg
Ash


----------



## fortuneNext (31. Januar 2008)

Na gar keinen, wie denn? Er startet ja einfach das Update und dann kommt die Meldung, er fragt mich nach überhaupt nichts...


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2008)

fortuneNext schrieb:


> Na gar keinen, wie denn? Er startet ja einfach das Update und dann kommt die Meldung, er fragt mich nach überhaupt nichts...



Lösch mal diesen Ordner: C:\DOKUME~1\Tim\LOKALE~1\Temp\*buffed\*


----------



## fortuneNext (31. Januar 2008)

Ok habe ich gemacht. Und siehe da: Nächstes mal läuft...
alles ganz genauso ab, der Ordner ist wieder da.
Aber mir ist aufgefallen, beim LoaderPatch Text, der hinterher kommt, ist etwas komisch:



> zu beendene Anwendung gefunden-Titel: BLASC Loader
> Anwendung wird beendet
> suche Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Tim\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part
> Datei C:\DOKUME~1\Tim\LOKALE~1\Temp\buffed\tmp\BlascLoader.exe.part gefunden
> ...



Vor BlascLoader.exe ist ein Leerzeichen. Vielleicht ist das falsch in der Programmierung? Denn ich glaube kaum, dass die Tempdatei mit einem Leerzeichen beginnt.


----------



## Tzibit (31. Januar 2008)

also ich hab die blasc exe in den temp ordner geschoben und von da gestartet es klapp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Januar 2008)

Tzibit schrieb:


> also ich hab die blasc exe in den temp ordner geschoben und von da gestartet es klapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mh - das sollte sich regnor mal anschauen - der diese Woche aber nicht da ist. Aber gut zu wissen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (31. Januar 2008)

Hm ich habs auch mal probiert.
Ergebnis: Derselbe scheiss, nur dauert das Update fünf mal so lange.


----------



## fortuneNext (1. Februar 2008)

Also die aktuelle Version scheint definitiv in irgendeiner Weise defekt zusein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fortuneNext (3. Februar 2008)

Hmm hat es möglicherweise was damit zu tun, dass man meistens nach einer Formatierung noch seinen WoW-Addon+WTF-Ordner mitnimmt, dass da irgendwelche Variabblen gespeichert sind die dem Installier glauben machen, der Client wäre installiert?


----------



## Exeone (4. Februar 2008)

einfach mal auf suche gehn buffed eingeben und ordner löschen die mit buffed zu tun haben so habe ich es gemacht und so hats auch funktionirt

PPS ich meine das mit dem loader.exe problem


----------



## PenZiuM (5. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich in einem Anderen Thread schon men Problem beschrieben habe ( habe den gleichen Fehler) hier noch eine Ergänzung dazu:

Im  Order c:\Users\......\AppData\Local\Temp\buffed\tmp\ 
wird mit dem Start der heruntergeladenen Datei folgendes erstellt:

Datei: BLASCloader.exe.part (Größe 1.372.672) und blasc_setup.lan

Danach kommt dann oben beschrieben ellenlange Meldung und es passiert außder diesem Fenster nichts mehr. 

Ich habe dann gedacht, benenne die .part Datei mal in eine Exe um und dann passiert folgendes wenn ich diese Aufrufe:

der Installationsvorgang startet neu und es erscheint eine datei im TMP Verzeichnis mit dem Namen: LoaderPatch.exe ( Größe 421.376 ) und wieder die alte .prt datei ist zusätzlich wieder da. Diese dann gestartet, komm wieder die besagte ellenlange Meldung

Weiter komme ich leider nicht. evttl. Hilft das ja 

Wäre schön, wenn das Tool bald wieder geht, meine Bosskills werden nicht eingetragen ;-) ! 

Aber ist alles nicht schlimm, kostet ja nichts. Lasst uns das Probem gemeinsam finden und behben !


----------



## Ali-Saraziel (6. Februar 2008)

ich hab widarum ein anderes problem...

ich installiere blasc, alles funktioniert, keine probleme mit install
dannach wird alles geladen etc....

nun: wenn ich auf ok klicke: unbekannter fehler, mit übernehmen das gleich sowie blasc update

wenn ich nun blasc schließe und dann nochmal öffnen will hängt sich blasc auf und wirft mir ne fehlermeldung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pls help

PS: hab schon probiert alle ordner löschen und neu zu installieren, nach schließen und wida öffnen the same shit


----------



## Silu (6. Februar 2008)

Regnor schrieb:


> Servus Jácks,
> 
> du hattest auf den Rechner noch kein BLASC installiert oder?
> 
> Gruß Matze




Ich hab die gleiche Fehlermeldung, aber ich hatte Blasc vorher schon installiert. Auch das Löschen von allen Blasc-Dateien hat nichts geholfen... Gibts sonst noch nen Lösungsansatz?

Ach ja, ich habe im Ordner "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Dokumente\" auch keinen buffed-Ordner, den ich löschen könnte... bin ich ein hoffnungsloser Fall?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octavus (18. Februar 2008)

Hallöle,

ich habe den Download nicht direkt ausgeführt sondern in meinen WoW-Ordner direkt gespeichert. Dort habe ich es ausgeführt und bingo es ging ohne Probleme.


LG
Doc Oc


----------



## Draconistra (26. Februar 2008)

Ali-Saraziel schrieb:


> ich hab widarum ein anderes problem...
> 
> ich installiere blasc, alles funktioniert, keine probleme mit install
> dannach wird alles geladen etc....
> ...



Hab die selben Probleme wie Ali - Saraziel hab auch alle tips ausprobiert auch den von Oktavus, nichts hat geholfen ich hab die Schnauze langsam gestrichen voll und überlege mir Blasc gar nicht mehr zu verwenden denn es macht mehr ärger als es wert ist, und Buffed scheint das keinen Schimmer zu interessieren, denn es ändert sich gar nichts egal wie viele Leute was darüber sagen.
Liebe Grüße Draconistra


----------



## Sanner (29. Februar 2008)

Moin @ll!

wie vor mir schonmal jemand, hab ich nun auch dieses Problem, wenn ich Blasc2 installieren will bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung, das mir in der Configdatei etwas fehlt.

Zur Fehlerbehebung wurde dann geantwortet, man solle Blasc installieren.
Vielleicht ist mein Problem ganz einfach zu lösen, aber ich find blasc nicht sondern nur blasc2 und wenn ich es installieren möchte, kommt halt genau die Fehlermeldung, wie bei "Jácks".
Hoffe, mankann mir helfen. =)

bis denn
Tschööö!
euer Sanner


----------



## Zorgus-Shattrath (5. März 2008)

....ich hab ein ganz anderes Problem: Seit kurzem kommt immer die Meldung: BLASC 2.2 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werde, immer wenn ich versuche es zu starten......bisher gings aber immer. Ich hab dann BLASC deinstalliert und gehofft, wenn ichs neu installiere, gehts weider. Ich hatte dann beim installieren auch die Probleme mit dem blascloader.exe.part un so, aber das hab ich mitlerwiele gelöst.......habs jetzt neu installiert, allerdings kommt dann wieder die Meldung: BLASC 2.2 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden. Was kann ich tun?
Wenns euch hilft, hab Vista


----------



## HeLLStaR (7. März 2008)

Sers,

kann auch Blasc nicht installieren. Er downloaded ewig was, und wenn der untere Balken voll ist, bleibt er im oberen ziemlich am Anfang hängen, es kommt das Fenster Update/Insta beendet. Es werden leere Blasc und Buffed Ordner erstellt und Verknüpgungen auf Desktop und Startmenu.
Hab es mehrmals versucht mit den ganzen Ideen hierdrin und ohne Erfolg.
Windows XP SP3


----------



## KinayFeelwood (14. März 2008)

Tzibit schrieb:


> also ich hab die blasc exe in den temp ordner geschoben und von da gestartet es klapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


YEAAH bei mir auch danke für den tip! war schon ganz  aber jez gehts!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Draconistra (20. März 2008)

KinayFeelwood schrieb:


> YEAAH bei mir auch danke für den tip! war schon ganz  aber jez gehts!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich hab das auch versucht, bei mir geht das nicht. Ich bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:

20.03.2008 17:53:15<<- Lade RSS
20.03.2008 17:53:15<<- Unbekannter Fehler
20.03.2008 17:53:15<<- FEHLER5: Verzeichnis kann nicht erstellt werden

was kann ich da machen ? Hab XP plus Servispack 2
Gruß Draconistra


----------



## Steve Coal (22. März 2008)

So, dann werde ich mal meine beiden Probleme schilder.

1. Der Download von Blasc funktioniert bei mir nicht. Bei 1,7MB bleibt der Downloadbalken stehen und das wars dann.
Je nach Browser macht er gar nichts mehr oder bricht den Download nach einiger Zeit ab.

2. Die Installation von Blasc 2.5 funktioniert nicht.
Nachdem schon der Download nicht geht hab ich mir von einem anderen Rechner (Freund) aus die installationsdatei runtergeladen.
Wenn ich nun die INstallation starte hängt die sich immer an exakt der selben Stelle auf.
Und zwar ist das bei 983040 Byte der Datei BlascLoader.exe.
Da bleibt der INstallationsvorgang stehen und bewegt sich (egal wie lange ich warte) kein Byte mehr weiter.

Zur Information, ich habe ein Windows XP Professional System mit SP2 installiert.
Die Firewall hat keinen Einfluss auf diese Probleme, da diese auch auftreten wenn sie deaktiviert ist.
(Ausserdem wurden den entsprechenden Programmen der Zugriff aufs INternet gestattet)

THX 4 Ur Help, Steve


----------



## Trullinchen (3. Juni 2008)

Habe das selbe Problem wie Steve Coal, unter Windows Vista Home Premium 64.
Die Installation bleibt an einem Punkt stehen.
Egal ob Firewall an oder aus ist.
Ab und an erscheint auch folgender Fehler als Meldung:

Socket Error # 10060
Connection time out.

Mit ok bestätigt und die Installation startet.

Hab den Temp Ordner komplett gelehrt 
und alle Buffed Dateien gelöscht.
Nun ging es erstaunlicher weise.

Schätze aber ehr, das Problem liegt beim Download der Daten.


----------



## B3N (3. Juni 2008)

Das Thema ist auf unserer Liste und wir schauen wo es da bei bestimmten Personen mit dem Download klemmt.


----------

